# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Estilo del foro

## CeReuS

¿Y esto? Bueno... eso, que hablemos aqui sobre el nuevo estilo del foro ¿no?

Jejej, ami personalmente no me gusta... y eso de poner ya patrocinadores para llenarlo de publicidad... no me mola... antes me molaba por su sencillez... pero bueno...

¿Y a vosotros?

----------


## eidanyoson

Hombre, cuesta. Pensad que hay gente que llevamos 4 o 5 años con el anterior estilo, y bueno o malo está acostumbrado. Cualquier otra cosa, de momento, te trastoca todo. Pero si trasteas un poco, verás que si que hay muchas más opciones. Y te digo yo que en un mes de entrar asiduamente, te olvidas del foro anterior (más o menos)

----------


## oskiper

Toda migración cuesta... Claro que todos estábamos acostumbrados al viejo estilo del foro. Pero no nos olvidemos de todos los problemas que tenía la vieja plataforma de lo mucho que todos nos quejábamos al respecto.

Los que conocen esta nueva plataforma saben que ofrece mucha más seguridad y da muchísimas más opciones que la versión anterior. 

Con respecto a la publicidad, no creo que una pequeña ventana al costado del home moleste demasiado no?, cuando estamos leyendo el foro, en ningún lado se ven publicidades... Sólo en la página de bienvenida.

De todas formas, tengan en cuenta que no es fácil mantener un foro así y créanme, no es nuestra idea hacernos ricos con la publicidad que tenemos (ni mucho, mucho menos)

----------


## dandarx

A mí el diseño sí me gusta. Pero me gustaría hacer una petición y es la de que se pudiera cambiar los colores del foro.

Para los que tenemos problemas de visión relacionadas con la luz, este fondo tan blanco con esos bordes azules tan claritos nos afecta bastante. De hecho apenas he investigado en el nuevo foro porque me molesta estar mucho rato mirando.

Saludos

----------


## angelilliks

Es una tontería, pero en vez de poner la publi y el login en vertical quedaría mejor en horizontal, lo dicho, una tontería.

----------


## CroW

Yo directamente no entiendo nada... pero nada... xD

Como cambio mi perfil? =S. Tengo esta firma que es mas vieja que alejandro magno. Y ensima para poder poner una respuesta tengo que quotear si o si xD porque el cartelito de abajo (para poner las respuestas) no me saca esas letras raras en gris....

Alguien me puede dar una mano? xD

Creo que estoy mas acostumbrados a los foros prehistoricos con codigo Html y listo xd.

En cuanto a diseño, esta bueno. La onda que no se como usar nada, me pierdo mal...

Saludos,
CroW.

----------


## Inherent

> Los que conocen esta nueva plataforma saben que ofrece mucha más seguridad y da muchísimas más opciones que la versión anterior.


La experiencia de muchos años en la informática me dice que merece la pena atreverse con las cosas que en principio resultan más complicadas, el esfuerzo tiene resultados. Así que veremos qué tal!!

----------


## Moss

¿Podría evitarse tanto anglicismo? 

 Gracias.

----------


## raul938

si me gusta,aunque despues de dos años en el otro pues este se me hace muy diferente,como algo nuevo,claro lo es pero es un poco raro,antes ibas directo a lo que querias y ahora tengo que pensar un poco pero esto es cuestion de tiempo,un saludo y a mi me gusta el nuevo foro.

----------


## logos

Pues a mi no me gusta y estaba más cómodo con el anterior...tal vez es cosa de costumbre....

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

A mi personalmente me gusta el nuevo skin, cuestión de acostumbrarse.

----------


## Voidmain

Pues el tema escogido me parece algo inadecuado. Demasiada fuente azul sobre fondo azul.
Por ejemplo, para discernir las fechas de las respuestas en los posts, uno se deja la vista en el intento...
Sería mejor emplear colores con un buen contraste, por el bien de nuestros ojos  :Wink1:

----------


## rafa cama

Hecho de menos los avatares... No me deja poner uno.

----------


## CroW

> 1. *Mis opciones > Settings & Options > Editar Firma*
> 2. Para dar una respuesta basta con hacer click en *'Post reply*'. (Debajo de la última respuesta a la izquierda).
> 3. Si tienes más dudas hazlas saber.


Ahhhh... que groso el tipo!. Gracias =)!

----------


## raul938

> Hecho de menos los avatares... No me deja poner uno.


yo igual,ahora leeo y casi no os conozco,cuando leeo vuestro nombre me imagino la foto jajajaja

----------


## kein

Esta bien el nuevo foro pero yo en vez de poner un vBulletin (que es de pago), abría puesto un phpbb3 (gratuito) dado que el cambio habría sido más "suave" y ofrece lo mismo que el de pago. He trasteado bastante con estos foros si os hace falta una mano para lo que sea, aquí estamos!
Por otro lado hay que agradecer el esfuerzo que cuesta un cambio de este tipo. 
Lo único que le cambiaría yo es un template por uno mas relacionado con el tema ^^

----------


## CroW

Che a ver si alguien me puede dar otra mano xD...

No puedo cambiar el avatar, la movida es que me aparece un cartelito que dice

''No usar avatar'' o algo asi. Con un boton que esta activado, y onda que lo apreto y no se desactiva y no me aparece ninguna opcion de ''examinar'' o para poner la url del avatar...

Este es el cartelito:




Desde ya gracias y disculpen mi ignorancia hacia este tipo de cosas xD.

Saludos,
CroW.

----------


## oskiper

Acabo de solucionar lo de los avatares, ahora todos pueden subir el propio. Para hacerlo deben seguir estos pasos.

PARA CREAR UNA IMAGEN DE PERFIL

1- Debes entrar a "Mis Opciones"
2- Haz click en "Editar Foto de Perfil" en "Your Control Panel" (o, si ya lo traduje al español, "Panel de control")
3- En la Opción 2 ("Upload Image From Your Computer"), haz click en "Browse" y busca la foto del perfil en tu ordenador.

Si tienes tu foto de perfil en internet, ingresa la dirección de la foto (para eso vas a la página donde está la foto, haces click derecho y seleccionas "Copiar destino" y lo pegas en la opción 1 ("Enter the URL to...")

IMPORTANTE

La foto debe tener un ancho máximo de 100x100 píxeles o de 64 KB.

4- Guardas los cambios y listo!


Ahora, para CREAR UN AVATAR... Debes hacer lo siguiente

1- Haz click en "Editar Avatar"
2- Sigues los pasos de arriba

----------


## magikko

Es verdad, ahora ya tengo avatar.

Por cierto, unas de las cosas que me parecen confusas (cuestion de costumbre creo) son los iconos que indican que hay espuestas nuevas. Me gustaba más de dos colores solamente.

Por lo demás todo está bien. 

Pd: Es verdad, el punto que menciona Black Prince, me parece que los anuncios de google deberían estar a la derecha.

----------


## angelilliks

Y ahora tampoco hay emoticonos, que son de vital importancia para el foro, en serio.

----------


## Moss

> Y ahora tampoco hay emoticonos, que son de vital importancia para el foro, en serio.



Estoy de acuerdo. Con ellos se evitan un montón de mal intrerpretaciones a causa del lenguaje escrito.

----------


## oskiper

Les juro que hoy he estado gran parte del día en ese tema y no logro meter los p#$%s emoticonos!!!!

----------


## Practicante

Uf que lio........ la verdad es que ahora parece diferente, pero será como decis cuestión de acostumbrarse.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Practicante

pOR CIERTO, ¿DÓNDE ESTA MI AFOTO?

----------


## max1y0

A mi me gusta! bastante mejorcito que el anterior skin, este es mas como las de las web 2.0 jeje.

----------


## kein

> Les juro que hoy he estado gran parte del día en ese tema y no logro meter los p#$%s emoticonos!!!!


l :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Para incluir los emoticonos no hay que tocar nada en la configuración, si no que cada usuario debe cambiar en su perfil la forma de su editor (por defecto el más simple)
Lo que si se debe de hacer es asociar bien desde la administración del foro los emoticonos dado que solo hay un par bien asociados. Normalmente en el standar bienen por defecto y no hay que tocarlos si no es que se quieren cargar unos nuevos.

para cualquier otra cosa ando por aquí  :Tongue:

----------


## CeReuS

Lo que menos me gusta es lo de Patrocinadores, yo lo quitaria, antes no estava e iba muy bien el foro... y si lo de estadisticas y eso que hay a la izquierda, se pusiera abajo o arriba para hacer más ancho el foro de discusion mejor.

Eso creo yo...

----------


## CeReuS

ya, eso si... pero seria mejor que no estuvieran, aunque no molesten tanto tanto xDD  ¿y lo de Nookmarks que? para que sirve o que es ¿?

----------


## apiza

Bien por los cambios, sabemos que han sido para mejorar.
Es cuestión de acostumbrarse al nuevo estilo del foro.
 A mi me parece bien y se les agradece a  los administradores que 
hayan puesto atención a las sugerencias y comentarios que algunos 
hicimos en el antiguo formato, nuevamente gracias.

----------


## Ritxi

¿Como se puede poner para que los mensajes se ordenen, por defecto, por antiguedad?
Es que cada vez que entro en una sección los tengo que ordenar

----------


## angelilliks

A mi también me pasa, en el perfil en tu opciones puedes cambiarlo. Pero me parece que alguien ha tocado algún botón de más.

----------


## oskiper

Ahora se ordenarán todos por defecto según la antiguedad de los mensajes.

----------


## Ritxi

Gracias, ya lo he comprobado y ya me salen bien. Muy rápido por tu parte

Por cierto, otro fallo, cuando posteo me marca la sección como no leida y resulta que es mi post.

----------


## MagNity

cuidado con ritxi, es muy puntilloso,...xD

----------

